# Tiyaga



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Phillipine registered bulk carrer *TIYAGA* ('94/36708) photographed in the Royal Portbury Dock during March 2005.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

I like this 4 geared bulk ,She is Hashihama zosen built as MAERSK TIYAGA.
Gp


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Maersk, thought she was connected because of the funnel colours.


----------

